# My foster Sunny (bunny) :)



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

My foster Sunny (approx. 2 yrs old) has been with us for just over two weeks now. She's an awesome girl and has been just perfect indoors! Her only fault seems to be that she has a passion for digging LARGE holes in my yard in record time! :doh: She was an owner turn in at a high kill shelter and was pulled out just in time, thank goodness! 










































Sunny has a cataract obscuring almost all the vision in her left eye and is due to have surgery on the 20th of this month and then will be in a cone for two weeks post surgery....yuck! I sure am not looking forward to this and I'm sure she won't be either. The fun part of this story is that the vet performing the surgery, might also be adopting her (not positively though)!!! But we won't know until afterwards. He said he would be too nervous during surgery if he knew it was on his own dog! 

Even if he decides not to, she will find a home quickly. She's small and VERY well behaved. Heck, I know Merlin is getting attached. they are so cute in this pic....










Sorry for the devil eyes, but I'm too lazy to fix it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny looks like a real prize. I'm positive she will have no trouble finding a kind and loving forever home.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Merlin looks a little smitten by that pretty blond girl She'll no doubt find a wonderful home after she's recovered (hope that surgery works like magic), so you'll have to bring in another playmate for Merlin!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

She's very cute. Sad to think someone could just drop her off at a kill shelter. She looks like she'd be a perfect playmate for my dog.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your home with her. Our Miss Happy was was due to be put down when Mary from Dirks Fund rescued her. We had just lost Sweet Katie and fostered Miss Happy which resulted in an adoption. Miss Happy is a joy and so good.
Sunny is cute and will find a loving home.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

What a cutie.....come on....keep her!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Sunny is just a doll baby!

Looks like Merlin is taken with her and I can't say I blame him.
They make a very handsome pair.

I think you should keep her, too!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Sunny is just a doll baby!
> 
> Looks like Merlin is taken with her and I can't say I blame him.
> They make a very handsome pair.
> ...


Yeah, I am struggling with this one. :uhoh: I think it'll depend on if the vet would like to adopt her. If he doesn't, we'll see. Merlin roo roos to her every morning once we all get up. :doh:

But if we keep her, then we probably won't foster anymore. 3 is too many for DH (and maybe me too).....so we'll see. She's a doll though!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is precious! I know that Merlin enjoys having a playmate around. You will know if she is the right one. I always did, and I have three dogs that absolutely adore each other.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is a beauty. You must call her Sunny Bunny. We call our Honey--who hd been one hour from being gassed at the county pound--Honey Bunny. We cal her that andher tail wags so hard it actually slaps hersides. What a joy she has been to us--and yes, she also likes to dig craters, And he will couner surf if given the chance, bes for food. and again, she is a joy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> She is a beauty. You must call her Sunny Bunny. We call our Honey--who hd been one hour from being gassed at the county pound--Honey Bunny. We cal her that andher tail wags so hard it actually slaps hersides. What a joy she has been to us--and yes, she also likes to dig craters, And he will couner surf if given the chance, bes for food. and again, she is a joy.


LOL! I do call her that! Can't help it!! Sometimes it's just Sunny buns. :wavey:

Honey is a lucky girl all around!! Glad she has a home with you.

maybe if we quit calling them bunny they will stop digging holes?


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

So cute! Thank-you for sharing her pictures. I hope the surgery goes well.


----------

